# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Eγγραφές - Συνδρομές Συλλόγου

## nkladakis

Έχει ανοιχτεί λογαριασμός στην τράπεζα *eurobank* με αριθμό *0026.0253.48.0100063591*.
Παρακαλώ τα μέλη που δεν έχουν πληρώσει τη συνδρομή τους, να κάνουν κατάθεση στο λογαριασμό αυτό, εντός τής προθεσμίας, και με αιτιολογία το nick ή το όνομα. Στείλτε και ένα pm με όλα τα στοιχεία για να κόψω απόδειξη.
Τα ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη είναι αυτή τη στιγμή 38 και ελπίζω σύντομα να φτάσουμε τον επαρκή αριθμό, ούτως ώστε το ΔΣ να έχει εικόνα τον εσόδων, για να καταρτιστεί προϋπολογισμός. Η πληρωμή θα μπορούσε να γίνει και στο σπίτι μου εφόσον προηγηθεί ένα pm ή τηλέφωνο.

----------


## MerNion

Για να διευκολύνεις όσους δεν έχουν πληρώσει δεν αναφέρεις και την τιμή (για φοιτητές και μη);
Επίσης πως θα γίνει τώρα αυτό με την επίδειξη του φοιτητικού "πάσου"; Κατά την παραλαβή της απόδειξης απο σένα;

----------


## Achille

Οι τιμές είναι 20e εγγραφή και 50e συνδρομή για το 2004.

Για τους μαθητές, φοιτητές, σπουδαστές η εγγραφή είναι 20e και η συνδρομή 30e, και απαιτείται επίδειξη πάσου ή άλλου εγγράφου (πχ βεβαίωση εγγραφής) που να αποδεικνύει την ιδιότητά τους.

Για όσους δικαιούνται μειωμένη συνδρομή θα βγει σύντομα ανακοίνωση με το πως μπορούν να πληρώσουν.

----------


## racer

Οι φοιτητές εξωτερικού πόσα θα πληρώσουνε ? Και με τί δηκεολογιτηκά ?

----------


## Achille

Όσοι δικαιούνται μειωμένη συνδρομή, μπορούν να πληρώσουν σε κάποιο από τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. με επίδειξη πάσου ή βεβαίωση εγγραφής, είτε με πληρωμή στον τραπεζικό λογιαριασμό και αποστολή των αποδεικτικών με fax στο 210-6146143 ή email στο ds <at> awmn.gr.

Το fax θα λειτουργεί από αύριο.

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Achille

> Οι φοιτητές εξωτερικού πόσα θα πληρώσουνε ? Και με τί δηκεολογιτηκά ?


Μειωμένη συνδρομή, με βεβαίωση εγγραφής ή πάσο, αν υπάρχει.

Τα δικαιολογητικά με fax ή email.

----------


## Achille

Τα μέλη του forum που δεν είναι πλέον ταμειακώς εν τάξη, αφαιρέθηκαν από την ενότητα του συλλόγου.

Αν τυχόν έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος και κάποιος δεν βλέπει την ενότητα του συλλόγου, ενώ είναι οικονομικά εν τάξη, παρακαλώ να απευθυνθεί με email στο ds (at) awmn.gr για να εξεταστεί το ζήτημά του.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

